
Godot 3.2 beta 1 - bbmario
https://godotengine.org/article/dev-snapshot-godot-3-2-beta-1
======
boterock
I have been using Godot since recently and I sincerely think that Godot has
one of the finest programming experiences, not only for games, but for any
kind of visual programming.

It is easy and has a flexibility that is unmatched, and some things that are
cumbersome to do in other engines are a breeze to do here.

I sincerely recommend that anyone with a mild interest try it, it only is a
60mb download with no installation needed, it comes with its own text editor
and docs, so it comes with everything you need to start tinkering.

~~~
reificator
> _it comes with its own text editor_

You were listing off so many positive features, I'm glad you included a
negative as well.

~~~
Djvacto
FWIW you can easily open up the text files in VS Code. Last time I was messing
with it, I tried to find a way to integrate it more, and I think you can set
it as the editor's default text editor.

------
wlesieutre
I don't know if there's anything approximating release notes for 3.2 yet, but
one big feature I'm aware of is support for Oculus Quest. Most people are
using Unity and Unreal for that, so it's good to see an open alternative.

EDIT: Should have read more carefully, the post links a preliminary changelog
[https://gist.github.com/Calinou/49aefe52ce8f67ffa3f743932123...](https://gist.github.com/Calinou/49aefe52ce8f67ffa3f743932123d14f)

~~~
ericflo
Now we just need an open alternative to the Oculus Quest.

~~~
wlesieutre
It's far from an OSS platform, but it's at least much better than the
PS4/XB1/Switch ecosystem. Anybody can sign up for a free developer account and
sideload software to it.

And if someone else makes a more open standalone VR headset I'm sure Godot
will support it ASAP.

~~~
ericflo
"Whatabout these other worse ecosystems" isn't the strongest argument. At
least those other ecosystems are in competition with each other, whereas the
standalone VR market only has Quest. I invested years of my life developing a
VR game, and despite a number of customers begging to be able to buy it on
Quest, and despite having developed a custom Quest version, there is a company
sitting between us saying "no."

~~~
wlesieutre
I'm not arguing that it's a good situation, I'm just saying that's how it is
and at least it's not worse. Betting your game isn't on PSVR either?

Have you considered putting it up for sale through itch.io? There are some
Quest games on there, Air Brigade for example.

~~~
ericflo
I would actually love to put it up for sale through itch.io, but what happens
when someone actually buys the game? They have to lie to Oculus and say
they're a developer, and we all have to hope that Facebook doesn't Alter The
Deal. I wouldn't trust that arrangement after taking someone's money, and I
won't give the game out for free either.

Really the answer here is competition. If Quest had a competitor, I could take
my game there and tell customers to buy that product instead. But it would be
even better if the competition was open source.

~~~
wlesieutre
Maybe the best you can do is price it low to account for the risk, and put big
warnings that it'll only work as long as Facebook continues to allow side-
loading. If people still want to buy it, that's on them.

Looked at your profile and I assume we're talking about Soundboxing?

Did Oculus give any feedback on why they won't put it in the store? Looking at
your website, I'm thinking it makes heavy use of user-created tracks with the
audio being pulled from YouTube (based on the VEVO thumbnails)? Is YouTube ok
with that kind of embedding?

The Quest store just put Synth Riders up this week, so clearly it's not a
complete ban on games that play unlicensed user-sequenced tracks. But those
have to be loaded into a folder on the device from your computer instead of
"HAND MADE CHALLENGES" with a Daft Punk song prominently featured in the
marketing material.

~~~
ericflo
No, in the many discussions I've had with Oculus, they've not given me a solid
reason. If you talk to other developers, it is apparently their policy not to
give feedback.

My game embeds a full browser, and can navigate to YouTube pages - it really
is a full browser though, showing ads and dutifully registering tracking
impressions and everything. But the browser is actually just background noise,
the actual challenge is a motion captured artistic performance, and that
drives everything in the game - this is well-protected by fair use.

The browser state is just made to sync up with that performance, and the side-
effect is that, if the creator of the mocap moved reasonably in line with the
music, you feel as if you're moving to the music too, when in fact you're
actually interacting with the motion capture.

~~~
wlesieutre
You might consider feeling out r/oculusquest to see if people would be
interested. Or maybe a limited free itch.io version that's restricted to a
defined YouTube playlist?

There's a pretty big crowd of people in that community set up for sideloading.
Main reasons being Beat Saber mods, Pavlov beta, Tea for God, Virtual Desktop
with SteamVR streaming, and probably others that I'm forgetting.

------
shmerl
Good progress on Vulkan support.

Meanwhile Unreal engine removed parallelized Vulkan renderer item from their
future plans:

[https://trello.com/c/lzLwtb5P/124-vulkan-for-pc-and-
linux](https://trello.com/c/lzLwtb5P/124-vulkan-for-pc-and-linux)

Does it mean they won't work on it anymore?

------
babaganoosh89
Godot was great when I tried it, it’s much simpler and nicer to use than Unity
for 2d games.

The cons were there are some minor Mac IDE bugs (seems like maintainers mainly
use Linux), but the biggest issue is the godot plugin ecosystem is much
smaller than the unity plugin ecosystem and writing native bindings e.g. for
an ad sdk is non-trival and you’d have to do it for each platform and each
external sdk you integrate with.

~~~
giancarlostoro
The plugins were new to Godot 3 if I'm not mistaken so I'm not surprised.

------
tekni5
So I tried Godot recently for 3D, and it seems pretty interesting. Followed
some tutorials, made some basic FPS controls and movement. Checked out some
other demos, etc.

However it's surprising that no serious 3D game has ever been made with it,
except a few demos. Why is this the case? I already noticed some sound issues
in heavily scripted demos, is this engine very limited for 3D?

~~~
opencl
There are a couple of them, though it depends on what you consider "serious"
or not.

I think Godot as it is now is reasonably capable for 3D (adequate for what
most small indie devs would want to do at least) but it is definitely behind
Unity/Unreal in featureset, performance, and availability of 3rd party
modules. And of course everybody has already spent years learning the other
engines. 4.0 should be bringing a lot of major features and big performance
improvements but that's a fair bit away.

i.e.
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/992860/Intrepid/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/992860/Intrepid/)

[https://store.steampowered.com/app/467090/A_Game_of_Changes/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/467090/A_Game_of_Changes/)

[https://store.steampowered.com/app/818620/Music_Boy_3D/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/818620/Music_Boy_3D/)

[https://victordelima.itch.io/way-out](https://victordelima.itch.io/way-out)

still in development:
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/824090/TailQuest_Defense/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/824090/TailQuest_Defense/)

------
register
An interesting question to address is whether there is space for developing a
low price commercial version of Godot. What feature would you be willing to
pay for?

~~~
windsurfer
Documentation and templates and placeholder assets.

~~~
register
Can you be more specific? Documentations: tutorials, a book like learn godot
in 24x7, or a set of tutorials= Templates: mini-games, reusable piece of
logic? Placeholder assets: can you provide some examples?

Thanks

~~~
PinkMilkshake
Parent might mean export templates. Godot has export templates to build games
for iOS, Android, Windows, Linux, macOs, and HTML5. But there are also third-
party companies that offer export templates for PS4, Xbox One, and Switch.

~~~
windsurfer
I appreciate and have used a few of the export templates, and they're great! I
have even created my own based on an existing one. The process isn't so bad.

------
scooble
I've been waiting for this.

------
tofflos
Godot is a game engine.

------
gsempe
Last time I evaluated it to do casual games Godot was lacking production ready
ads component. Is it now something fulfilled?

~~~
panzagl
Lacking an ad component is a feature, not a bug.

~~~
Devagamster
This isn't a helpful comment. Ads are a fact of the current game industry.
It's a valid critique

~~~
panzagl
If it supports ads, shouldn't it also support microtransactions, shareware
keys, Steam/GOG/Epic integration, etc? There are a lot of monetization paths,
why should ads get special support?

~~~
Devagamster
Fair enough, but saying the engine not having ads is a feature is not
productive. If it's out of scope, it's out of scope, but that's not what you
said

------
hoistbypetard
I had never heard of godot before. When I clicked this link, I was expecting
something golang related (possibly something that processes dot)...

how wrong I was.

